# Joseph Clemens



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Second year in a row--needed a few nucs to fill out my yard. Good quality bees/queens. Knowledgable, well mannered, organized, everyting you could hope for in a beek or a friend. Thnx Joseph.

Buz


----------

